# Buffalo/WNY+Ontario HERF.



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Havana Harry's a little B&M in Lancaster, NY is opening a "private club" soon. AKA a small apartment above the store with more humi's, chairs, and a poker table. He will also have coffe beans available by this time. Some decent stuff too.

We I want to do a S.O.B. (and other .ca's), Rochester, and Buffalo/Niagara get together. Of course any C.S./BOTL is welcome. Even those guys in Pittsburg.

I am thinking either Sept 1 or 2nd. If it is not ready, then Sept 8 or 9th.

Havana Harry's
5472 Broadway St
Lancaster, NY 14086
(716) 685-9901

Questions:
Who's going?
What works better for you, Saturday or Sunday?
Are you going to want food?
*Can o' Worms warning: Should we get a box to split there? If so, what?


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

oooooooooh. I'm in. sundays are good


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Sunday won't work... and after the 4th I'm out of commission for a while...


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

I'll be out of commission right after the road trip...low funds, high percentage of time spent with the wife seeing that she's not going on the roadtrip.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

make up my mind and i will let ya know depending on the date
i am sure some other canucks will join in too


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> make up my mind and i will let ya know depending on the date
> i am sure some other canucks will join in too


:tg:r


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm in for a short road trip from RaChaCha.:ss


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

I stopped in at Havanna Harry's today. Everything is on schedule so far. Carpet is going in next week, the poker table has shipped, chair should be in by tuesday, electrical is almost done. Paint will be done when the electrical is finished!

So it looks like your choices are the frist Sat or Sun of next month.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

The first of those days next month? If it's a Sunday, I'm likely to be there.


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Saturday - No Votes

Sunday - Ambient Boy, Irons


What'll it be? Saturday 1st / Sunday 2nd? Do you want dinner?


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I may be able to come after work...


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Sunday - Ambient Boy, Irons, DBall

No saturdays.

Ok. I will call by most votes on Friday. Anyone else want to come and vote on this?


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Saturday is a definite no go. Sunday doesn't look much better (But it's possible!) So put me down as "Tentative" on sunday
:ss


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok. Sunday, September 2nd it is. 5 to ???.

I will make sure there is soda and coffee available. I can sport some tea from the home collection if you guys want some.

Let me know if you guys want food. Maybe we can get some pizza/wings and/or Mighty Taco. Say like toss in $5.


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

OK. I talked with Talas today. We are all squared away. Outside of food and any stick you might want to pick up there, we are covered. Between me and store we will have some sticks available for you guys. Not sure what they are yet. That depends on how many show up. I could be box, it could be a preset sampler, or we could just have you guys grab a stick.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Alright, alright...fiiiine. I guess I'll show up. :ss:ss


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

Sorry guys, not going to be able to make it. I've got some mandatory NCAA drug and alcohol meeting to go to...which is weird because if I wasn't there, I'd probably have a few adult beverages and a good stogie or two to boot. Life's full of irony


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

It appears I do not proof read before I submit.

What I was trying to say was:

There are no cost to you guys, unless we get dinner.
There will be free coffee/pop/water.
There will be some free sticks. What that will be depends on how many show up.
Alcohol is BYOB. This is a cigar store in NY. So no alcohol is sold by the establishment.


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks like I'm in. :ss


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Ambient Boy, Irons, DBall, gromit, and my brother-in-law.

3 have thrown a maybe


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

Some of those canucks better show up, too, dammit.

 I'll be there... it'll be one of the last couple days I can smoke for a couple weeks prior to the surgery.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Sigh, I was hoping to make it but it is not to be... you all just have to come to the MGM Oct 12th!


----------



## rborrell (Aug 30, 2006)

I would have loved to come to my first herf. The wife could have gone cross-border shopping..... alas we are taking our first born to Windsor, Ontario (look out Old Sailor) as he begins study at the University of Windsor and that is move-in day.


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Sigh, I was hoping to make it but it is not to be...


I'm hurt, Jeff...


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok. Parking for you guys will be down school street behind the library. It is municipal parking and the library is closed that day. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Can't wait!! I'll be there around 430


----------



## gromit (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm definite. :ss


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome. Glad to hear it.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Let's do this people! It's today...and Canadians are welcome.


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok I got pop, water, snacks, and a little gorilla to put on the sign.


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Comin at ya live from the HERF!!! All y'all who didn't make it, it's great times, come out next time!!!! 

:ss:bl:ss


----------



## Irons (Jun 7, 2007)

A good time was had by all!

The people:
We had, in order of appearance, myself, Ambientboy, Gromit and DBall present. Two guys from the place joined us off and on.

The settings:
We devirginized the new club area. Leather couch, loveseat, and chair. Internet terminal. Two poker tables. Two humis and air conditioning. The plasma screen wasn't running, but we didn't need it. As one guy put it, "It was like being at a friends house. A big thanks to Taras (owner and our host) of Havana Harry's for having us.

The Goods:
Sticks were passed. Sticks were smoked. Buffalo (burbs really) pizza and wings was dinner. We had a little trip to to the store (downstairs). DBall got hit for his birthday HARD! A gerbil, plus another from Gromit. A San Cristobal and a baseball bat from me. While shopping Gromit got us ball caps. Then Taras shows up with a bag for everyone! A Punch and Hoya Yellow Band.

It rolled around to about quarter to nine and everyone was surpised how late it was. Over all good stuff. Hopefully we can make this a monthly thing.

Of couse we can't do this without pictures.

Little mascot and welcoming committee:









Half of the front:









Equipment is mine. Boxes don't have what they say they do. The virgin ashtrays:









DBall with his birthday "baseball bat". Cutter was already his, though he couldn't figure out how to cut that thing. It's enough to make a Lousville Slugger jealous:









AmbientBoy and his first stick:









Irons and the double wrapped Montequilla from Old Sailor:









I FORGOT to get a picture of Gromit by himself. :hn A fun partier, seems to not make a good photographer out of me. Sorry Gromit!

Tonights crew:









On a personal note here are the other two sticks I smoked tonight.

Picked this one up tonight. Good stuff. Grassy, little complexity. Though the ash was lose and made of crumbles. Had to keep ashing, so I didn't get it everywhere.









Compliment of DBall. A VERY good smoke. If I had more time I would have REALLY nubbed it. I did take it down past this. Loved it!









As always larger pictures at:
http://picasaweb.google.com/holdsworth/WNYHerf/


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

quarter to ten, not quarter to 9... I got home @ 11:30!

Thanks to all for the birthday beating I took!!!

:tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Sounds like you guys had an awesome time! We will all herf together soon!


----------

